# bad smell :( :(



## barfox (Jul 2, 2008)

My garage gym is starting to smell horrible, what should I do?

I have tried throwing down baking soda, burning incense, spraying down the equipment with the water hose, nothing seems to work...

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## imported_Raf (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Determine the source of the smell
2. Leave it in the sun for 5 days


----------



## bowanna03 (Jul 3, 2008)

buy a mold and mildew cleaner with a encapsulate which will prevent mold and mildew and smells you can get them at home depot lowes or hardware stores spray everything down with that and let it dry wipe of excess and joila


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 29, 2008)

FEBREEZE! That stuff works wonders.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 26, 2009)

I wipe my equipment down with Simple Green. It's sold at most retail and grocery stores.  Febreze doesn't clean, but it does take care of the odors once you cleaned everything.  I use it often.


----------



## johnswhite (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi barfox...

I think you have to use room perfume, it might help you to some extent....


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

Try not being so smelly?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 5, 2010)

How about taking all the stuff around the garage, do a general cleaning and make sure that you leave a sanitizer or a freshener to make it smell good.


----------



## can-am-dan (Mar 23, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> How about taking all the stuff around the garage, do a general cleaning and make sure that you leave a sanitizer or a freshener to make it smell good.



yah that would work...if you have a ceiling fan you can do what i do i hang those car fresheners on the chain of the fan which hangs below it and the fan is always turning on low .....you get the nice sent all over the garage...lol
smells like a new car in your garage...


----------



## eddie85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you got a damp problem?is so get a dehumidifier.


----------

